# Damaged window



## peteandgill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have an LMC Liberty (2006 model). 

The the inner acrylic pane of the window in the over the cab bed area was damaged in the summer when it was not fastened and the slipstream of a passing truck forced the window open.

The outer pane is undamaged and the window shuts fully and is watertight. I have repaired it temporarily with clear tape, but it looks a bit unsightly.

I have read on-line about special adhesives that will bond cracked windows. Has anyone used one, was it effective and which product did you use?

Any tips o the best way to apply it?

Or is the only option to have the window replaced - the estimated cost is £400, seems a lot for a window that no-one looks out of and is still fully weatherproof.

thanks

Pete


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Pete,

The price for the window is reasonable from my experience.

If you require any assistance with regards to adhesives, I would recommend that you contact http://www.thegluepeople.co.uk/ who can assist with the supply and any assistance you may require.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If you need to replace your cracked/broken window why not speak to your insurance company. Windows are usually covered with a small excess payment of typically £70 and any claim does not affect your no-claims bonus. Worth a try before you shell out the £400 or whatever quote you have.


----------

